
Is it possible to distribute a database publicly? - mad_dev
As a pastime project, I have decided to work on practical way to verify the authenticity of digital data (derived from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.anf.es&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;Haber_Stornetta.pdf). I have decided to use git(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.sysbase.org&#x2F;the-blockchain-question&#x2F;) as a mean for keeping all records up to date. However, I still have doubts about git&#x27;s feasibility.<p>Is there a way to distribute an SQL database--for example--publicly and yet keep all versions up to date(asynchronously), similar to blockchain yet different?<p>I am aware of the existence of mirroring and replication, but it will require authorization. That wont do it, especially if my goal is to give access to anyone who wants it.
======
pwg
Look into SQLite ([https://www.sqlite.org/](https://www.sqlite.org/)). It is
an SQL database in a single file.

The single file is easy to distribute publicly.

You will, however, have to layer your own method of keeping all copies up to
date on top of SQLite. It does not have that capability built in.

~~~
mad_dev
Thanks, I'll look into it.

------
detaro
You probably could publish the logs used to make all changes, then anybody
could download them and apply them to their copy of the database. Combine this
with regular published snapshots (so that people that start new only have to
apply all logs that came later).

